# McCulloch MS42 Chainsaw Broken Exhaust Bolt



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

I have an M6 exhaust bolt broken off with maybe 1/8" of exposed bolt. It is too short to grab with vice grips. I can file it flat and center punch. I have had good luck with the Hanson stubby extractors on larger bolts. However this is a steel bolt in an aluminum body. Is there any magic here or just careful work and luck?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

JimB6267 said:


> I have an M6 exhaust bolt broken off with maybe 1/8" of exposed bolt. It is too short to grab with vice grips. I can file it flat and center punch. I have had good luck with the Hanson stubby extractors on larger bolts. However this is a steel bolt in an aluminum body. Is there any magic here or just careful work and luck?


get you some fluid film and spray it and let it set over night and take some heat if possible and heat up the bolt and use vise grips to try to remove it


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

take a hack say and cut a slot in the top of the bolt. 

I have done this many times on some bostitch nails w/ little to no clearance and have had great success.

I also try to heat up the housing and use some sort of penetrating oil.


----------

